# bilang



## MickyS

The sentence in question:

Mahal kita bilang couzin.

Would bilang mean "as" in this instance and the sentence be translated accordingly...

I love you as/like a cousin?

or is there another shade of meaning for bilang that might fit better?

We usually refer to each other as cousin.  I had just done something nice and this was the response to my gesture.


----------



## DotterKat

Mahal kita bilang _cousin_ (pinsan).

"I love you as/like a cousin."

Your translation is absolutely correct.


----------



## MickyS

Thanks for the affirmative...


----------

